# Are 1N4118 and 1N4148 interchangeable?



## StephanCOH (May 12, 2020)

Will a 1N4148 work as a replacement for a 1N4118 or vice versa? I think I ordered a 4118 while the BOM says I should use a 4148.


----------



## Gordo (May 12, 2020)

I don't believe so.  The 4148 is a small signal switching diode and the 4118 is a 27v zener.  The 1N914 is a suitable replacement for an 4148 if you have any of those kicking around.


----------



## Robert (May 12, 2020)

1N4118 is a 27V zener diode so it's definitely not a substitute across the board, but if these are being used as clipping diodes (which I assume they are?) then the 1N4118 _will _work if you don't have anything else.

Inversely however, if the circuit called for the 1N4118 you would not want to use the 1N4148.


----------



## StephanCOH (May 12, 2020)

Thanks guys.

The circuit calls for a 1n4148.  I think it may be a clipping diode since it sits right beside a BS170.
I'll try to get a 1n914 then.


----------

